# 1/32 Phantom Mustang



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

How many of you have built, or are building this kit? I have a re-issue of the Monogram kit that was re-released in 2000 which I'm getting ready to build. I've built several of these kits and I like to dress them up with different decal sets. I didn't want to build this kit as the kit was discontinued again, but now it appears that Revell of Germany is now producing it. I don't know why they ever disconitinued this kit. I never get sick of building it because of all the intricate parts and the operational features of the kit make it not only fun to build, but fun to play with when you're done. 

I've also heard of people adding some pretty incredible detail to this kit. Have any of you seen any of these? Have any of you done any of them? If so, what did you do? I'm using the "Pacific Mustangs" decal set on this one.


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

There's got to be someone in here whose built this kit except me.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you look down to the "modeling" forum, someone is working on one right now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I built it for my 8th grade science project around 1970!

I have two new in the the box from the last two reissues. I'll get to it some day! :lol:


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

spe130 said:


> If you look down to the "modeling" forum, someone is working on one right now.


Really? I don't see it. What's topic title?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is a great kit! I have built it twice.

keep in mind that your working with mostly clear plastic so use regular old fashion Testors 'tube' cement....not too little and not too much.

Use small amounts of white lith lube for the moving parts and when opperating the landing gear and the prop at the same time the wind will keep the doors from closing at the right time and it could lead to breakage.

I had to make slight mods to make the wheels move easily. (don't ask though....I forget now what I had to do )

Its a fun weekend build...ENJOY!

Back in 1969 my older brother had one and he would never let me play with it....gee I wonder why? I was only 5 years old


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a problem with the landing gear in my Mustang. The main landing gear is not even in the wheel wells when retracted, in fact, they're not even close. When fully retracted, one gear retracts too far up, and the other one doesn't retract far enough. The one that doesn't retract far enough up is not going to close the gear door all the way. I don't have the wing fully assembled so I still have access to the inner workings of the gear mechanics, but the little square pieces (the ones that holds the top of the gear leg into position) are glued into place. How do I correct this problem?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

grampi said:


> Really? I don't see it. What's topic title?


The one about lubricants.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats the problem I was trying to remember!

I had to tweak the gear so they retracted at the right time....the problem is that I forgot what I did....I think I heated the strut a bit and bent it a tad.

I also have the batteries backward on the prop cuz the wash keeps the wheel doors from hanging in the right place. 

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

This thing has been sitting on the table untouched since I realized this problem with the gear. Unless I can figure out what to do to fix the gear problem, it's probably not going to get built.


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep, this whole kit is gonna get scraped off the table and straight into the trash. I'm moving on to something more interesting....a renewed love of mine......building and flying R/C planes.


----------

